# θα γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος, θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα *πικραμένος*):
*θα γελάσει (κι) ο κάθε πικραμένος* για κάτι τόσο αστείο ή γελοίο που θα προκαλέσει το γέλιο ακόμη και σε αυτόν που αισθάνεται πίκρα.

Στο ΛΚΝ:
(ως ουσ.) *ο πικραμένος*. (έκφρ.) *θα γελάσουν και οι πικραμένοι* ή *θα γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος*, αυτό που θα συμβεί ή θα ειπωθεί, θα είναι πολύ αστείο ή γελοίο.

Δεν έχω την έκφραση σε ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό. Για το _παρδαλό κατσίκι_ έχω στον Κοραή:
*θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι* _φρ_ everyone will be in stitches, it will be a ridiculous situation.

Σκέφτηκα και το *It's enough to make a cat laugh.*

Ελάτε, σταματήστε να γελάτε νευρικά. Έχετε καμιά άλλη πρόταση;


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ελάτε, σταματήστε να γελάτε νευρικά. Έχετε καμιά άλλη πρόταση;


Ναι. Τη μετανάστευση.


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ναι. Τη μετανάστευση.



In that case, we laugh till we cry


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2012)

Σκέφτομαι να γράψω αύριο, με πρόλαβες. 

Η παραδειγματική φράση του ΛΝΕΓ δεν είναι καλή (πολύ φλύαρη και φτιαχτή).

Παρέμπ, έχετε άλλα παραδείγματα ορθογραφικού ξεκαρφώματος όπως στο ΠικραμΜένος; Υπήρχε ένας ευρωβουλευτής ΖαβΒός. Άλλο κανένα;


----------



## cougr (May 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σκέφτηκα και το *It's enough to make a cat laugh.*
> 
> Ελάτε, σταματήστε να γελάτε νευρικά. Έχετε καμιά άλλη πρόταση;


_
*enough to make the dead laugh/a Buckingham Palace guard laugh*
_
Επίσης το _"cat" _συχνά αντικαθίσταται από άλλες ονομασίες ζώων όπως π.χ. _dog, mule, donkey, horse, cow, penguin, rhinoceros, frog _κ.ο.κ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2012)

sarant said:


> Παρέμπ, έχετε άλλα παραδείγματα ορθογραφικού ξεκαρφώματος όπως στο ΠικραμΜένος; Υπήρχε ένας ευρωβουλευτής ΖαβΒός. Άλλο κανένα;


Μετράνε και ανύπαρκτοι ήρωες που έχουν χάσει το ένα κάπα τους;


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2012)

sarant said:


> Παρέμπ, έχετε άλλα παραδείγματα ορθογραφικού ξεκαρφώματος όπως στο ΠικραμΜένος; Υπήρχε ένας ευρωβουλευτής ΖαβΒός. Άλλο κανένα;



Εκτός από τον κλασικό Καμμένο*, έχω δει και έναν Ασπρούλλη (και να δεις που γκουγκλίζεται κιόλας!) 

*Το δικαιολόγησε με το ότι προέρχεται από τη σλαβική λέξη που σημαίνει πέτρα, αλλά είδα ότι και το kamen με ένα μι γράφεται.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

sarant said:


> Η παραδειγματική φράση του ΛΝΕΓ δεν είναι καλή (πολύ φλύαρη και φτιαχτή).



Ορισμός είναι. Δεν έχει παράδειγμα.

Φυσικά, ο κ. Panagiotis Pikrammenos έχει ήδη σελίδα και στην αγγλική Wikipedia, ενώ εκατοντάδες είναι οι ιστοσελίδες που στην είδηση προσθέτουν ότι το όνομά του (πότε με δύο -m- γραμμένο και τις πιο πολλές φορές με ένα -m-) σημαίνει «embittered».


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ορισμός είναι. Δεν έχει παράδειγμα.



Έχει κάτι μεγάλο με έναν υπουργό. Δεν εννοώ αυτό που έγραψες εσύ. Τουλάχιστον η τρίτη έκδοση.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2012)

sarant said:


> Έχει κάτι μεγάλο με έναν υπουργό. Δεν εννοώ αυτό που έγραψες εσύ. Τουλάχιστον η τρίτη έκδοση.



(θ) *γελάει (κι) ο κάθε πικραμένος* ως σχόλιο για κάτι προφανώς γελοίο, το οποίο παρουσιάζεται ως σοβαρό, πράγμα που θα έκανε να γελάσει ακόμη και κάποιος που αισθάνεται πίκρα: 
_«βγήκε ο υπουργός, ο οποίος έχει σφετεριστεί κάθε προσπάθεια μας, και είπε ότι εμείς οικειοποιηθήκαμε το έργο, προσβάλλοντας τον κοινό νου - και, φυσικά, γέλασε ο κάθε πικραμένος» (εφημ.)
_


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

Με έχουν βάλει σημάδι οι εκδόσεις. Το βάλανε στην έκδοση που δεν έχω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

Σήμερα μας εξηγεί ο Σαραντάκος «Πώς γέλασε το παρδαλό κατσίκι» και σκέφτηκα να ξαναζωντανέψω κι εγώ το νήμα, μπας και συμμαζέψουμε τις αποδόσεις.


----------

